

Ancient Indian Planes Could Travel from One Planet to Another - nitin_flanker
http://www.outlookindia.com/news/article/Ancient-Indian-Planes-Could-Travel-From-One-Planet-to-Another/875659

======
basicallydan
> An online petition by a scientist at the NASA research centre had demanded
> that the scheduled lecture be cancelled as it mixes mythology with science.

I really want to see this lecture because I want to see where the evidence for
this claim comes from. Mythology or not it'd be interesting to hear. Does
anybody know anything about this?

~~~
jacalata
This article seems to be a similar argument, mentions several of the same
sources noted in the article:
[http://www.hinduwisdom.info/Vimanas6.htm](http://www.hinduwisdom.info/Vimanas6.htm)

